

Watch a £60m Bitcoin Heist in Real Time - barce
http://www.newstatesman.com/future-proof/2013/12/theres-%C2%A360m-bitcoin-heist-going-down-right-now-and-you-can-watch-real-time

======
mynewwork
Assuming the current bitcoin tulip mania keeps going for a while, can't the
thief just launder small amounts over a long period of time?

Right now, a small army is attempting to track the thief, but how many will
still be doing so in a week, a month, a year? Obviously there is a risk that
in a year bitcoins will be worthless, but at current value, couldn't the thief
be cashing out $1,000 a day (a single bitcoin) without being traced?

~~~
atmosx
We really don't know, if enough effort is put here, in terms of expertise and
cpu power, I think that it will be very hard for him to cash out somehow.
Especially if other exchangers support this kind of witch-hunt. You could
write a program to trace the addresses 24/7 and do the math. It's kinda
complicated, with mixers, but with kind of sum... It's not easy to hide/cash
out without getting noticed.

------
atmosx
Fascinating stuff. I hope the administrator, if not involved, manages to
somehow identify the thief.

I wonder if such a huge heist level can be tracked down by the NSA's
infrastructure.

